# Francis Francis teflon boiler feed pipe bursting



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Replaced the teflon pipe - seems to be ok now.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Is the replacement PTFE tubing cheap generic stuff? Since you have had several issues I would be considering a flaw in production or it not being up to spec.

Alternatively, if there is the possibility of the boiler running unregulated then it wouldn't be the new element, it would actually be one of the thermostats not switching the element off.

I don't think little bits of air would cause this issue as I've never had issues with the Gaggia Classics.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with Timmy, sounds more like faulty / defective piping .


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Timmy, the pipe was the original on the machine and seems strange that it was fine until I refurbed it. The replacement is good quality though from another espresso machine. Is a bad design that allows the full pressure of the boiler to be held by the filling pipe. Just seems so odd that only now happening. The control electonics are functioning properly and the temperature gauge didn't indicate overly high.. Is a really odd one but will find an answer eventually (Hopefuly)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Had it been kinked on the bend ? =causing a weak spot.


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> Had it been kinked on the bend ? =causing a weak spot.


I was very careful not to bend or kink the pipes.. as mentioned, it happend with the original pipe too and that had been in there working for 10 years... is just odd that it's happening now. I may have to modify the machine but was hoping not to have to spend anymore time on it as have spent literally weeks so far..


----------

